# German Shepherd/Golden Retriever X



## Jayke

I've been looking into GSD's for quite some time now, and I stumbled across an opportunity to get a great deal on some cute little Shepherd/Golden puppies. I am unfamiliar with this combo and was wondering if anyone has and would care to offer any advice or insight into the topic.

Anything would be appreciated,
Thanks!

J


----------



## Stosh

Well you couldn't find two diverse dogs rolled into one! I can't imagine how the polar opposite temperaments would play out...do I chase the ball or bring it back? Do I sit here for hours getting petted or do I guard the front door? Do I go for a run or sleep at your feet? Probably a pretty combo, possibly bred intentionally with the idea of lowering the drive of the gsd.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

If you were going to get a shepherd/golden cross, go to the shelter.

If there is a breeder that you have found that breeds these two dogs together, they are no more than a backyard breeder that is putting more dogs in the pound.

These puppies are nothing more than mutts. That is not a mean word. They are purely mix breeds. This person is contributing to more dogs in the shelter.

I would personally *not* get a mix of these two breeds.

A german shepherd is supposed to be aloof and wary of strangers while a golden is supposed to be loveable towards everyone. Shepherds are working dogs/herding dogs. I have heard that mixes of shepherd/goldens are usually more difficult to train, but that could be rumor.

I would choose either a german shepherd OR a golden OR a shelter dog. A golden/shepherd mix is no better of a dog then a collie/poodle mix. They are mixes.

If you want a dog that needs to be at your side 24/7 and is very willing to work, get a shepherd. A shepherd is loyal to ONE person, but can love the whole family.

If you want a slightly more independent dog then get a golden.

Please DONT buy a mix dog from a breeder...this encourages them to do so in the future!


----------



## cta

i happen to have just met a gsd/golden retriever mix. he was beautiful! he had a golden head and soft wavy coat, but the coloring of a gsd. he had floppy ears too. he was large...his head stood at my waist...i'm almost 5'6"...but this dog was THE sweetest, most mellow, well behaved dog i've ever met. i can't say that it's the mix that made him that way, but i was in awe of him. such a sweetie.


----------



## Rerun

The dog will probably turn out to be a very nice pet with proper training and socializing.  

Was this an oops litter or purposely bred? As it's a mix, no one is really going to be able to tell you how the pups will turn out. Meet both parents, see if they are friendly, willing to meet you, appear to be in good health, and if you're looking for just strictly a pet then by all means, get one of the little guys. If there's a reasonable "adoption" fee then pay it and get your little guy to a vet within a day or two to have a fecal sample run, start vaccines if you choose to vaccinate, and have his heart and lungs listened to, etc. Then find a good trainer to start classes with and enjoy your new pet.

Consider though, that chances are VERY high that neither parent has had their hips/elbows x-rayed, and both breeds are well known to have hip dysplasia. Temperament problems abound within the GSD breed, goldens I think not so much, but I'm sure they are there as well. Percentage wise, you're more likely to end up with a friendly golden even if it's from a BYB. A GSD, not so much. The temperament of a dog isn't just how you raise it - much of it is genetic too, which is why I mentioned meeting the parents. Since this isn't a good breeder who you can trust to be honest, you'll have to access what little you can of the parents temperament from a simple meet and greet. You don't want to see shy, skittish, aggressive, behavior from either the parents or the pups. You do NOT want to pick the shy puppy and snuggle with it to make it feel better. You want an outgoing, confident pup. The GSD parent may be somewhat aloof towards you - this is ok. Shy, skittish, aggressive is not ok. If this is the case, move on and find a new puppy.

There is nothing wrong with adopting a mix breed from someone. There is something wrong with paying ridiculous amounts of money to someone who purposefully bred their two dogs and created a bunch of mutt puppies for no apparant purpose. I see no benefit in getting a dog from the shelter after it's missed crucial weeks of socialization when you can get it direct from the source for a REASONABLE adoption fee. JMHO

***And hopefully this isn't important to you, but given that it's so important to many people for some reason and they always end up asking, even if they know the dog is a mix - the dogs ears will most likely not stand like a GSD.


----------



## qbchottu

I have a GSD/Golden X. I got her from the shelter. My situation is certainly not similar to yours. My dog was abused and neglected by her previous two owners (she was returned twice) at an early age (before 8 weeks of age). She was also taken away form mom and her siblings before 8 weeks. All that plus whatever her genetics are have caused her to have a LOT of behavioral/health problems such as separation anxiety, allergies, infections, fear aggression, food aggression, resource guarding, pacing, harmful chewing on herself, reactive with kids, scared of other dogs etc etc etc. 

HOWEVER, deep down...she has a very sweet and loving personality. On her good days, she's the perfect cuddle bug. But most of the time, she is VERY active. I run with her for several miles, play ball with a chuckit for 2 hrs minimum a day and have various toys for her to play with at home. She will still be hyperactive and restless in the house. She constantly has to pace or fiddle with something. She isn't very trainable. We've been to numerous obedience classes, practiced at home, and she still only listens when she feels like it. For a GSD/Golden, she isn't very food motivated. She does make a good alert dog because she is very hyper vigilant. But when she is faced with a threat or stranger, she doesn't know what to do. It's really fascinating watching her when she guards. She is on hyper alert, but she doesn't know when to bark and usually runs back to me for reassurance. Good watch dog...not a guard dog  

If you have to pay for these puppies, I would run the other way. Go to your nearest animal shelter and you can see a 100 puppies like this. It's really a roll of the dice as to what you will get with mixes... I've had purebred Goldens and GSDs so I know their personality types. They don't mesh together in my dog's case. Just too much confusion and mixed drives.


----------



## qbchottu

Here is a picture of her at a year old. Yes..that's a bow in her hair


----------



## Kaity

Incase you were wondering what your pup would look like. Why not just get a full GSD? Your pup might not be as cute as Puddi!


----------



## qbchottu

LOL!!! I can definitely see the resemblance. She used to be completely golden/red with a black mask. Over time, she has turned very black and shows no signs of stopping


----------



## Kaity

Sorry if that offended you, I was just trying to point out that you can't pin point what you're getting since these breeds are total opposites! And is with most mixed breeds, it's hard to say 100% what they will look like. I've seen cute yorkie x chihuahuas.. then I've seen chewbacca looking things!


----------



## k_sep

qbchottu said:


> Here is a picture of her at a year old. Yes..that's a bow in her hair


Cute girl, I've never seen this mix before.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I personally would pass if this is from someone who couldn't properly contain their dogs.I am sure they are super cute puppies, but no. Do not give your money to a BYB. You have no idea of the dogs history and the dogs probably haven't been tested for anything. Also with mixing breeds, especially these 2 breeds, you will have no idea what you will be getting.

I would much rather go to a shelter/rescue and give my money to a organization that putsmy money to good use. At least at the shelter/rescue they will probably give the dog a medical and behavioral checkup before they adopt the animals out.


----------



## qbchottu

Kaity said:


> Sorry if that offended you, I was just trying to point out that you can't pin point what you're getting since these breeds are total opposites! And is with most mixed breeds, it's hard to say 100% what they will look like. I've seen cute yorkie x chihuahuas.. then I've seen chewbacca looking things!


No offense taken at all!! My family and friends jokingly call her a drowned rat. When she hasn't been brushed, she looks like something caught in the drain 



k_sep said:


> Cute girl, I've never seen this mix before.


thanks! 
Here are a couple other examples of the mix:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

qbchottu said:


> No offense taken at all!! My family and friends jokingly call her a drowned rat. When she hasn't been brushed, she looks like something caught in the drain
> 
> 
> thanks!
> Here are a couple other examples of the mix:


She is very pretty!


----------



## qbchottu

Jessiewessie99 said:


> She is very pretty!


My girl is the very first one I posted. The others are pictures I found


----------



## Jessiewessie99

qbchottu said:


> My girl is the very first one I posted. The others are pictures I found


Oh. But she is still pretty!


----------



## qbchottu

Jessiewessie99 said:


> She is still pretty!lol


Thank you! You don't know how much I appreciate the kind comments about my little mix. Most people overlook her because of Whisk 

Here's a good picture for a side by side comparison


----------



## msvette2u

As others said, if this is a deliberate breeding, an "oops" or whatever, you'd do better to pass it up and get a rescue/shelter dog/puppy.
If you have to pay, I could see $25.00 for a worming and vaccine but no more than that. 
And keep in mind you're rewarding an irresponsible owner for bringing more puppies into the world.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

qbchottu said:


> Thank you! You don't know how much I appreciate the kind comments about my little mix. Most people overlook her because of Whisk
> 
> Here's a good picture for a side by side comparison


Oh they are both beautiful!!They look like sweethearts!


----------



## qbchottu

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Oh they are both beautiful!!They look like sweethearts!


Thank you!
Don't let the cuteness fool you...that's how they get your guard down! You should take a look at all the war wounds on my arms and legs


----------



## Jessiewessie99

qbchottu said:


> Thank you!
> Don't let the cuteness fool you...that's how they get your guard down! You should take a look at all the war wounds on my arms and legs


Oy, Tanner may be a lovebug, but his gas isn't to lovable.


----------



## qbchottu

LOL!! Puddi was on antibiotics for a staph infection on her stomach a couple of weeks ago, and she had the most HORRENDOUS gas. I left the room gagging a few times while she looked at me with a "what's the big deal" look  
I'm just hoping the gas doesn't get worse as they get older. They are pretty gas-less right now *knock on wood*


----------



## Rerun

Keep in mind that when you google mixes like this, you really have no idea if the dogs posted above are actual GSD/golden mixes unless the person got them from someone and knew for sure who the parents were. People get dogs out of the shelter or off the street or craigslist as adults all the time and just guess the breed, but state it as fact. As in, "This is my german shepherd/golden mix" when in reality they should be saying it's a mix and they think it's GSD/golden. So if you look at pictures and what people write, unless they know for a fact what the sire/dam were, they are really just guessing and giving their opinion.

Obviously, this is going to be an active dog. Both GSD's and goldens are VERY active dogs, so that shouldn't come to a surprise to anyone who happens to have one of these mixes. 

Regarding price. Most sites and people recommend not to give away puppies. So most people are going to ask a small fee. I think $25 is pretty low myself, I'd say more in the $50 range is a little more expected. Meet the people, meet the dogs, and get a feel for the situation. I'd still rather pay someone $50 and get the pup direct from them, get a chance to meet the parents, and not have the puppy sent to a shelter where it's going to be exposed to all sorts of shelter nasties, get speutered at 8 wks old (ugh), and miss a couple weeks of socialization, not to mention often be more difficult to housetrain initially because they are used to pottying in their kennels. I am NOT knocking a shelter dog, I have some myself and do a ton of fostering. But if you're truely interested in the dog and they aren't charging enough that they're trying to line their pockets at the expense of the dogs, there are a LOT of people out there that have oops litters. Unfortunate, yes, but it does NOT make them an evil BYB. Just makes them joe citizen in society.


----------



## Kittilicious

If I would go by my Max that stayed by my side for 13 years, I say it's the best cross breed you can have. He was a good boy in every way... not dog aggressive, not people aggressive, the most loyal and mellow dog you would ever meet. He cried like a baby when I wasn't around, even if there were other people with him. I never saw him growl once in his life. 
But... with that being said. I have a purebred Golden now... I would NEVER mix her with a GSD. Ever. The traits of both breed is a gamble to mix, IMO. I got lucky with Max, I got darn lucky, but even still I'd never risk it again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

many many years ago I had a golden/shep x..he looked alot like "Puddi" above.

He was the best dog ever, would wait for my Dad every day at 4pm for him to come home, hand him the paper and drop it on his chair,,I named him Satan,,LOL,,he was no devil, but hey I was 19 , young and dumb)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

My parents have a golden/GSD mix. He looks like an all black golden retriever- very pretty. He is high energy and loves everyone. 

If you're getting him from a shelter- that's awesome! If he was purposely bred- pass. If he was an oops- make sure to meet the parents and that the people are using his fee (which should be nominal) to get the parents spayed and neutered.


----------



## EchoGSD

I had a GSD/Golden mix from a shelter several years ago. "Bear" was smart, gentle, loving, and friendly. Her coat was more shepherd (black & tan, saddle) but very thick and almost wooly. She was about 55 pounds at her ideal. She loved our kids, and also loved to dig and chew. She was a really nice dog; too bad AKC didn't allow mixed breeds to play obedience games back then!


----------



## Freestep

Likely to be a very nice pet, probably very active, will probably have TONS of coat, so if you take one of these pups, be prepared for a lot of grooming.

I agree with the others, if the person with the puppies is giving a "great deal", pass on it. They should be giving these puppies away to responsible homes, not selling them. It sounds like they are the worst kind of BYB, either intentionally or irresponsibly mixing breeds to line their pocket with a little cash. Don't support them. It's highly unlikely either parent has hip x-rays or any other health tests.


----------



## Jayke

Wow... Thank you all so much for your feedback. I was not expecting such a conversation to spark!

The fee for the GSD/Golden mix was $300. It was by no means an irresponsible BYB, the puppies were healthy, cute, and well mannered. Parents both had clear hip xrays.. All seemed fine. After readin all of the different feedback you've given I have decided to give it a pass though.

As of this afternoon I am now a proud owner of a 12w/o Purebred GSD. I crossed paths with somebody who owned the dog and recently found out they were expecting an unexpected addition to the family and were in far over their heads. I recieved the pup with a very reasonable adoption fee and I could not be happier!

I greatly appreciate the decision-changing feedback I recieved and I look forward to trading information and pictures etc with all of you in the future!

Thanks again!!
-Jayke


----------



## ponyfarm

Good luck w/ your puppy! Now, I am wanting one of the pups you passed on.


----------



## WendyDsMom

New puppy pics PLEASE!!!:wild::wild::wild::wild:


----------



## Cameo Alpha

I rescued a Golden Shepherd mix, and he was the best dog ever. He only barked when there was a human on the property,where my GSD barks at EVERYTHING. And trust me he is well exercized and engaged in activities. My Mix breed, well mannered, but not good for protection. He was abused before I got him and he would not let a strange man touch him. All in all, a fantastic combination in my view. The whole "Back yard breeder / breeding dogs for the pound," That's a crock. Mutts are some of the best dogs out there.


----------



## Moburner

*Golden Shepherds*



cta said:


> i happen to have just met a gsd/golden retriever mix. he was beautiful! he had a golden head and soft wavy coat, but the coloring of a gsd. he had floppy ears too. he was large...his head stood at my waist...i'm almost 5'6"...but this dog was THE sweetest, most mellow, well behaved dog i've ever met. i can't say that it's the mix that made him that way, but i was in awe of him. such a sweetie.


I've had them for decades, and highly recommend them. My current female is similar; huge personality, loyal, smart and the sweetest, most loving dog I've ever met. Babies are safe left alone with her, kids can pull her tail or ears; she licks them or walks off, if they're particularly bothersome. She still plays with the other dogs, although she isn't as graceful as she once was. She is (was) a great water dog and would probably have been a good hunting dog, but I never got around to trying that. Her coat is very soft, GSD colorings, floppy GR ears and long legs. She is beautiful. She had her 14th birthday this month - no hip problems, (fingers crossed). 

We also have a younger rescued purebred GSD. She will have hip problems later in life, but we'll care for her then as needed. The attitude that getting a dog with pure bloodlines is the only way to go is pure baloney. If you have the money, and that's your thing, go for it. I won't bother; I, and millions of others, have had terrific luck with mixed-breed dogs, and don't let anyone tell you they are somehow lacking. My GSD is the result of breeding for specific traits that fetch more money. She looks pretty sporty, but she will suffer when she gets old because of it. I'll supply plenty of love and care whatever happens, but the idea that this occurred in the first place galls me. 

GSDs are nuts (and yet I still love them). We are best pals, but she takes a good deal of my time to keep her from going nuts. I rescued her because the couple who had her lost interest and couldn't handle her, and were going to put her down. 

Don't get me wrong, if you buy a dog from a respectable breeder, you will very likely end up with a great dog. 
That being said, I would respectfully make the point that there are millions of animals in shelters looking for homes. Due to crowding, most are only there for a short time, a few days maybe. The vast majority never leave. 

I think about all the great dogs I've found and adopted from various shelters, the companionship and all the fun we've had and try to imagine my life without them.

I can't.


----------

